# Raspberry Experiment



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 9, 2012)

I started a batch of Skeeter Pee yesterday, (makes 4 batches going right now). My last batch of 3 berry had a noticeable raspberry flavor come forward. My friends really liked it but a few mentioned that if I was taking requests that they would like one with even more raspberry. 

I had all intentions of using only frozen raspberries (6 lbs) but couldn't find them at the store, and fresh ones are outrageously priced. I had given up and decided to just do something different. Then I found my wife's tea stash and started looking at ingredients. The raspberry tea ingredients are: Hibiscus, rose hips, apple, and raspberry. They taste great and very raspberry'y. I have added 12 bags to the 5 gallons and it has changed color dramatically and tastes wonderful. The whole room smells like raspberry. We'll see how it turns out but the only thing I would add from here is raspberry extract to add essence. 

I'll keep updating progress....


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 9, 2012)

Raspberry tea bags from Bigelow in lemon SP.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 10, 2012)

Welches also sells red raspberry white grape concentrates

Looks good tho!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! Sounds great~! Keep us posted!


----------



## MurphyTexas (Nov 14, 2012)

I have use Kroger store brand Black Raspberry Preserves in 18oz jar as a SP starter and back sweetening. Great color, aroma, flavor, etc. Never tried tea but why not!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 14, 2012)

How do you apply the preserves as a back sweetening? Do you use it to make an F pack, or do you dilute it in some way first?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Nov 14, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> How do you apply the preserves as a back sweetening? Do you use it to make an F pack, or do you dilute it in some way first?




Not saying it is the best way... My process of back sweetening 5 gallons of SP w seedless preserves or jam. After the SP has finished fermenting and the S air lock bubbles are equal; rack into a clean carboy with 5 crushed campden tabs and 2.5 tsp potassium sorbate. Observe airlock overnight to assure it really has finished fermenting. Heat 2 18oz jars of seedless preserves in a lidded stainless steel sauce pan; constantly stirring until it is a very hot liquid - thus creating a sterile environment. Cover and allow to cool down to warm liquid. Sprinkle / stir in 3 tsp Pectic Enzyme. Leave the lid on to keep contaminates out. Allow time for the pectic enzyme to do it's magic of liquifying. Then add it to taste / sweetness to the SP. Rack again after it settles out.


----------



## nate0001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never would have thought to try tea. I'm making a blueberry SP variant and want a very blueberry flavor in the end. I'll have to try this out with some Celestial blueberry tea.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 15, 2012)

There is a 32 ounce bottle of 100% blueberry juice available at health food stores or the organic section of some supermarkets. That is what I am using when I back sweeten. If you do use the tea, let me know how it works out.


----------



## nate0001 (Nov 15, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> There is a 32 ounce bottle of 100% blueberry juice available at health food stores or the organic section of some supermarkets. That is what I am using when I back sweeten. If you do use the tea, let me know how it works out.


I was planning on doing this, but then it would dilute the abv. So, not sure...


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 27, 2012)

So....I take it back. Don't use the tea unless you want raspberry tea wine. It imparted some strange flavors that I can't get past. I'll let my friends try it, but I think my bottles are to good for this stuff.


----------



## ejr (Jan 17, 2013)

what i did for the raspberry flavor was went and bought white grape raspberry frozen concentrate 400 grams of sugar per gallon backsweetened it this way, one whole batch, it was a winner, still got some ageing


----------

